# I soaked um in ACV



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I liked the results of ACV better. Apple Cider Vinegar. Steel Balls come out cleaner with more of a silvery greyish color and have the same grip to them.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I like to pour cola over a new batch of steel balls, makes them lose the slick finish.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

frogman said:


> I like to pour cola over a new batch of steel balls, makes them lose the slick finish.


Good idea!!!


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

don't you like seeing yourself thousand of times in the little reflective balls?









I need a way to paint steelballs, big ones, going to be used in Mini-catapult-projects


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Deimos said:


> don't you like seeing yourself thousand of times in the little reflective balls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spray paint with flourescent orange. They'll act like tracer ammo when projected.

Best2u,
Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

frogman said:


> I like to pour cola over a new batch of steel balls, makes them lose the slick finish.


The acid (I believe it's phosphoric) in cola also loosens rust. Many years ago, I watched as a TV repairman, who needed to replace our old rooftop antenna, poured Pepsi on the old antenna's hardware to break up the rust - he let it soak in for awhile - and it worked.

Just think - people drink that stuff!

Best2u,
Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> I liked the results of ACV better. Apple Cider Vinegar. Steel Balls come out cleaner with more of a silvery greyish color and have the same grip to them.


...and ACV with water has been used for years against Acid Reflux Disease (GERD).

Best2u,
Mike


----------

